# peroneal neurolysis



## Jamie Dezenzo

Hello all,

Doctor did a rt lower extremity revision anterior/and lateral compartment releases and Neurolysis, branch of the superficial peroneal nerve incarcerated into the scar.

"The previous fascitomies were identified, but there was a great deal of scar tissue down in this region. I found a branch of the superficial peroneal nerve that appeared incarcerated in this scar tissue from the previous fasciotomies.
Sharp dissection was used to free up the nerve in both directions throughout the field. 

Then anterior/and lateral compartments were re-released.

64708 or 64704 w/ 355.8??? Thanks and these codes confuse me.


----------



## coderguy1939

This is a bit late but you might also look at 27600-27602 codes.


----------

